# Cakewalk in Grand Central



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi everyone! Just thought I would share that I'm one of the cake designers chosen for this event! WEEEEEEEEEE! 

CAKE WALK AT GRAND CENTRAL
MAY 24-MAY 26

BRIDES MAGAZINE CAKEWALK AT GRAND CENTRAL
Presented by MARTINI & ROSSI Asti
Tuesday May 24-Thursday May 26, 2005

CAKEWALK at GRAND CENTRAL, produced by the editors of BRIDES magazine and presented by MARTINI & ROSSI Asti, is a gallery exhibition of 50 delightfully decorated wedding cakes created by premier sugar artists from across the United States. CAKEWALK at GRAND CENTRAL will inspire people of all ages, engaged or not, with innovative ideas for a dazzling confection that is not only personal, but also truly distinctive. Part of this interactive experience will include complimentary cake tastings and samples of MARTINI & ROSSI Asti. The exhibition will take place Tuesday May 24–Thursday May 26, 2005, in Vanderbilt Hall in New York City’s historic Grand Central Station, at Park Avenue and 42nd Street.

AUDIENCE: The exhibition will attract a daily audience of 500,000 commuters, 50 percent with a median household income of $95,000 as well as over 326,000 people who work in the immediate neighborhood and the 600,000 tourists who visit the city each day. Combined with BRIDES subscription mailing list, additional mailing lists, and expected local press coverage, the total consumer reach will be well over 1,500,000 views each day. In addition to a national media partnership with Westwood One Radio affiliates, national and cable television coverage and print coverage, each bakers’ home town press outlets will receive event details, baker bios and photographs.

KEY ELEMENTS:
Cakewalk Gallery, a modern art gallery experience open to the public featuring 50 glamorous wedding cakes decorated by the who’s who in sugar artistry.

Designer’s Row, a showcase of a dozen one-of-a-kind cake plates, each personally decorated by leading bridal designers: Vera Wang, Reem Acra, Amsale and others.

MARTINI & ROSSI Asti Sparkling Fountain, an extraordinary, show stopping art installation resembling a statuesque 20-foot multi-tiered crystal wedding cake. MARTINI & ROSSI Asti Lounge, where guests taste individual servings of Asti 187 and wedding cake in a glamorous lounge that’s also a chic café. Gala Reception, by invitation and sponsored by MARTINI & ROSSI Asti, will be an effervescent cocktail party kicking off CAKEWALK at GRAND CENTRAL on Tuesday, May 24, from 6 p.m. until 9 p.m. The evening will welcome over 500 guests, including style and entertainment press, celebration trade and VIPS. Information and *****stration Bar, a sleek work station staffed each afternoon by a rotating panel of expert artisans who will *****strate how to craft sugar flowers, create embellished calligraphy, paper arts and more.

Three Sweepstakes Promotions:
1. Grand Central Weekend for Two, a three week Westwood One Radio promotion on 84 of their national affiliate stations where listeners try to correctly answer wedding cake trivia in order to win a trip to New York City to attend CAKEWALK at GRAND CENTRAL.
2. CAKEWALK Favorites, Guests vote for their favorite cakes in a variety of categories and are automatically eligible to win a fantasy getaway.
3. Designers Row Selects, featuring a dozen cake plates decorated by fashion designers. Guests who make a donation, with the proceeds going to Evelyn Lauder Breast Cancer Foundation, will be eligible to receive their favorite cake plate. Each sweepstakes winner will also win a case of MARTINI & ROSSI Asti.

CONTACTS:
Maria McBride, Wedding Style Editor, BRIDES 212-630-4059
Cherie Shanahan, Publicity Director, BRIDES 212-630-3744

CAKEWALK AT GRAND CENTRAL, a gallery exhibition of 50 exquisitely decorated wedding cakes created by premier sugar artists from across the United States, will be presented by Brides Magazine and Martini & Rossi Asti on Tuesday May 24 - Thursday May 26, 2005 in Vanderbilt Hall.
---

Momoreg, (or any other Cheftalkers near NYC), I'll be there on Tuesday afternoon (I have to be there for the photo shoot and party that evening), so if you have a chance to come out to look at the cakes, let me know! We can meet up!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congratulations! That sounds very exciting. I do hope there will be some pics to follow!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Thank you! And yes, I will post pics! The event will also be covered in a future BRIDES issue so I will keep people posted when it comes out.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

COOL! What do you plan to showcase??

I'll try to make it down, but I can't say for sure. How'd you get involved with this?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I just got back from NY- I had to drop off the cake at the photographer's studio. I was in cake heaven. Gorgeous wedding cakes as far as the eye can see! I wanted to bury mine in the ground! How I got involved? They called me. I have no idea how they even found me. They just did. I was so excited that I didn't even think to ask until recently, but now I feel kinda silly for some reason. 

The cake is 4 tiers. The bottom is square. 6/8/10/12 on a 14" board on top of a 16" board. The colors are baby blue, white, and khaki (I saw an awesome argyle shirt on the Escada site so that was the inspiration). Top and 3rd tiers are white, smocked, with argle patterns and stitching on the argyle. There's a gumpaste grosgrain ribbon monogram on top. The second tier is 6" high (the rest are 4" high) and it's baby blue with a quilted pattern. At some of the "intersections" is a small pearlized lace button. The bottom tier is khaki with larger lace buttons and more stitching. That tracing wheel is tricky. I should have practiced using it more before doing this b/c I definitely messed up a few times and I had humidity working against me. Not my best work, but I think the cake looks pretty good from at least 6 feet away. HAHA!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great! I'm sure you're being your own worst critic, and the colors sound so pretty. Even if you're not 100% happy with your work, lots of people will see you and your cakes, and that's fantastic!

I'm going to really try to come down, if not for that, then for the opportunity to take my son on a train. He LOOOVVVEESSS trains!


----------



## morpheus1984 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone has photos of the event?
I would like to see them, I am sure the cakes are fantastic!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

They were beyond fantastic! I've been meaning to post commentary, but have been too busy. I didn't take any photos, but lots of people did, and I'm sure you can find pics on the web. I was, and still am, inspired by what I saw there!


----------

